# Biden Admin Considering Awarding $450,000 Per Person To Illegals Who Were Separated At Border Under Trump



## Jim H - VA USA (Oct 28, 2021)

This is astonishing.

Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
*Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
*The ACLU which represents the families, has identified about 5,500 children separated from parents at the border during the course of the Trump-era policy*
*Former President Trump's administration enacted the policy in April 2018 and withdrew it two months later after much controversy in June*
*The total potential payout could cost $1 billion or more*
Meanwhile, Biden Admin is doing its best to fire American citizens who have paid the taxes which would fund such settlements.  Walk right into America unvaccinated or infected, but you can't work at large companies or on federal contracts unless you get three Fauci shots, even if you already have natural immunity.

DailyMail:








						Biden considering awarding $450,000 per person to families...
					

Biden is considering paying out $450,000 per person to families separated at the border as it tries to settle lawsuits with migrants who say the policy caused lasting psychological damage.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Wall Street Journal:








						WSJ News Exclusive | U.S. in Talks to Pay Hundreds of Millions to Families Separated at Border
					

The government is considering payments of $450,000 a person affected by the Trump administration’s zero-tolerance policy in 2018 for asylum seekers illegally crossing the border.




					www.wsj.com
				




Let's go Brandon!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 28, 2021)

By the time he gets done the dollar will be worthless.


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 28, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...


This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...



> Trying to take the cases to trial would be unpredictable, with juries potentially awarding larger sums to the families, legal experts said. “Damage class actions in this kind of case are pretty rare, it’s hard to think of a recent comparison,”



They bring them to court and get crucified... 

*Thanks for bringing this up, this is another mess Trump caused and left for Biden to clean up...

Now the Trumpster are trying to blame Biden for the Trump mess, typical..*


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the article...Biden wants to reward trespassers.


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 28, 2021)

The illegals will be the ones hiring Americans to be housekeepers and gardeners, while they enjoy the nice mansion they bought with American tax dollars.


----------



## maybelooking (Oct 28, 2021)

What a disaster this idiot is.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 28, 2021)

Bi-Dung has us on a down elevator.
It has an additional floor below basement.

It's called *HELL!   *


----------



## Circe (Oct 28, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...


Is it real?

Doubtful.


----------



## Dekster (Oct 28, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...



How much he gonna pay the people his administration horsewhipped?


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 28, 2021)

Biden administration debates paying 'hundreds of millions' to families separated at the border
					

President Biden's administration is considering whether to make payments to immigrants who were separated from their families at the border under former President Trump's administration, according to a report from the Wall Street Journal.




					www.foxnews.com
				




'Let's Go, Brandon', huh?   Take THAT, America!

Fu@k YOU!

....Your 'Dear Leader'


----------



## maybelooking (Oct 28, 2021)

the next 14 months can't go by quick enough!!!!!


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Oct 28, 2021)

maybelooking said:


> the next 14 months can't go by quick enough!!!!!



I can't wait to see trump get thrashed a second time.


----------



## maybelooking (Oct 28, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I can't wait to see trump get thrashed a second time.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Oct 28, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...


Excuse me, but you must not have read my OP.  I made it abundantly clear that this is a settlement being considered by the Biden Admin for something which occurred under the Trump Admin.


CowboyTed said:


> *Thanks for bringing this up, this is another mess Trump caused and left for Biden to clean up...*


Excuse me again, but I think you are not actually thinking things out before posting.

It is a natural occurrence to get separated from one's family when one breaks the law in the US.  Millions of American citizens and legal residents get separated from their families when they are sent to jail or even arrested and not yet convicted.  One does not normally get to bring one's children to jail with them; minor kids might end up in government facilities.

We don't award huge settlements to large groups of people who are even wrongfully arrested due to the "trauma" they experience from family separation.

In this case, the validity of the arrest is not even disputed, and I suspect anyone could have been reunited with their family if they simply chose to be voluntarily deported.
Regards,
Jim


----------



## maybelooking (Oct 28, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Excuse me again, but I think you are not actually thinking things out before posting.


Its a common liberal trait!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump was simply enforcing Obama Adm policies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I read the article...Biden wants to reward trespassers.


Hey.....hey.....hey......they're just looking for a better life.


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 28, 2021)

If the policy now is to make millionaires of families when they break the law and thus must be separated, maybe we should give $500,000 to the wife when her thug husband gets sent to prison.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 28, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baaaaaaaaa


----------



## JusticeHammer (Oct 28, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Biden. Biden is a friggin retard.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 28, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Excuse me, but you must not have read my OP.  I made it abundantly clear that this is a settlement being considered by the Biden Admin for something which occurred under the Trump Admin.
> 
> Excuse me again, but I think you are not actually thinking things out before posting.
> 
> ...


Not to mention where are the parents of the children Biden is flying around the country


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 28, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was forcibly separated from my family during vietnam
I don’t see much difference


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Oct 28, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> I was forcibly separated from my family during vietnam
> I don’t see much difference


Thank you for your service.

Sincerely, 
Jim

PS:


			https://i.ibb.co/7b6ZW6B/veterans-day.jpg


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 29, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Excuse me, but you must not have read my OP.  I made it abundantly clear that this is a settlement being considered by the Biden Admin for something which occurred under the Trump Admin.
> 
> Excuse me again, but I think you are not actually thinking things out before posting.
> 
> ...


Trump's acts were absolutely legal when he did them.  Fuck Biden dreamed up the whole settlement thing, or his handlers did.


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 29, 2021)

Tipsycatlover 
This can’t pass the senate 
The Dems are the biggest terrorist on earth


----------



## Nova78 (Oct 29, 2021)

Biden Admin Considering Awarding $450,000 Per Person To Illegals Who Were Separated At Border Under Trump​


----------



## wamose (Oct 29, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I can't wait to see trump get thrashed a second time.


The only way Trump gets beat in 2024 is if this country goes full banana republic and hands the keys to the squad, Bernie and Gen dipshit.


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I read the article...Biden wants to reward trespassers.


Stop reading the Daily Mail and look at the WSJ...

The ACLU are conducting a Class Action against the US Government for the actions the Trump Admin did....

The Biden Admin know Trump's Actions has exposed the US Government to this liability... The US Government had responsibility for the families they separated, the ACLU can easily show they had a gross lack of due care. They separated kids and lost who there parents were...

This is settling a class action court case...   Trump Admin was the one that caused this not Biden..


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 29, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I can't wait to see trump get thrashed a second time.


It is the blue collar white guy who keeps things going. And they being shit on. Keep screwing with them and they will do the Soviet worker act. Not caring anymore bringing whatever production increases down lower then we have been for the last 4 decades or so. It is not the government parasite who steals peoples wages and taxes them in all other ways who is of growth.


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Excuse me, but you must not have read my OP.  I made it abundantly clear that this is a settlement being considered by the Biden Admin for something which occurred under the Trump Admin.
> 
> Excuse me again, but I think you are not actually thinking things out before posting.
> 
> ...


From the WSJ Article:

_"families were forcefully broken up with no provisions to track and later reunite them, government investigations found. The lawsuits allege some of the children suffered from a range of ailments, including heat exhaustion and malnutrition, and were kept in freezing cold rooms and provided little medical attention."_

The US Government took the children in to custody, they had a duty of care, law broken or not.... There are cases where they didn't even keep track of which child belongs to what family, sorry you do that to anyone you get a huge lawsuit.. The US government can bring this to court and see what a jury think but when the ALCU lawyers describe how children were ripped from there families and now can'r be reunited years later, you are paying big time...
This is not Biden giving money, this is legal strategy... *Sorry but Trump fucked up and US Taxpayers have to pay the bill*


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> From the WSJ Article:
> 
> _"families were forcefully broken up with no provisions to track and later reunite them, government investigations found. The lawsuits allege some of the children suffered from a range of ailments, including heat exhaustion and malnutrition, and were kept in freezing cold rooms and provided little medical attention."_
> 
> ...


Employees should start being inefficient. Making flawed products and not caring. It will happen anyway as they see less and less in their wages or their wages get reduced by globalism. The Soviet model is result.


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Tipsycatlover
> This can’t pass the senate
> The Dems are the biggest terrorist on earth


Do you fucking understand how courts work...

The Trump Admin separated Families and through incompetence lost records and starved and failed to treat the children. That mean the US Government is negligent, the ACLU has plenty of proof of that.
The Trump Admin screwed up...

ACLU is suing the US Government in a Class Action. 

It is pretty much a forgone conclusion the US Government are going to loose... Rather than hold it in courts for years making lawyers rich they are talking about a settlement... 

*So does the RWers here want to fight and loos considerably more money.. Juries are going to crucify the US Government for deliberately slowing up the process and will award damages accordingly... This 911 responders, no one is going to die anytime soon...

As I said Trump could done this properly but he didn't... *


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Employees should start being inefficient. Making flawed products and not caring. It will happen anyway as they see less and less in their wages or their wages get reduced by globalism. The Soviet model is result.


Relevance?????


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> Relevance?????


Collapse!


----------



## j-mac (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> Do you fucking understand how courts work...
> 
> The Trump Admin separated Families and through incompetence lost records and starved and failed to treat the children. That mean the US Government is negligent, the ACLU has plenty of proof of that.
> The Trump Admin screwed up...
> ...


Hell, why stop at $450,000? Why not make it $4.5 mil? Or $4.5 bil? Clearly libs think money means nothing.


----------



## j-mac (Oct 29, 2021)

This is insane….Rewarding breaking our laws is how Democrats roll.


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed 
You f dolt 
These are criminal aliens that broke the laws 
Obama did the same thing 

You probably are a bum who does not work but I don’t want my tax dollars making these peasants rich


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 29, 2021)

Red neck cowboy cockroach


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 29, 2021)

j-mac 

Yes 4.5 billion lol 
F the USA 
F the USA
F Xiden


----------



## Claudette (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed 
Gee who cleaned up the mess Barry made?? He did the exact same thing. 

These people are illegal aliens and have no business in our country. They have already cost we tax payers billions each year. They should all be kicked back to the border.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 29, 2021)

These people were never subject to the jurisdiction of the United States.


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 29, 2021)

Claudette 
If the USA was a real nation - they would 
We are a Banana boat republic


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> These people were never subject to the jurisdiction of the United States.


Go have a chat to the Supreme Court about that... They have ruled on this and foreigners have same rights as US Citizens in the US..

US Citizens have rights in Foreign Countries too...


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> I was forcibly separated from my family during vietnam
> I don’t see much difference


So the US government  kids in cages, lost who they were and starved and mistreat you...

Dude, you have a case against the US Government then..


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> So the US government  kids in cages, lost who they were and starved and mistreat you...
> 
> Dude, you have a case against the US Government then..


The dildo is in Rome. With the great religious Jill with him. Bwhahhhaa! The Church has been satanic for years now.


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

Claudette said:


> CowboyTed
> Gee who cleaned up the mess Barry made?? He did the exact same thing.
> 
> These people are illegal aliens and have no business in our country. They have already cost we tax payers billions each year. They should all be kicked back to the border.


What mess... 

Obama had the problem well under control.... Trump was the one that started to loose control... IT was way up in 2019 and dropped 2020, just to bouce back...






But lets be clear Obama had it lower than Trump... Way lower than his 2019 figure...

*Now the question you have to ask is how? IT will take Biden at least 2 years to get this number down again... And you will still be saying how?*


----------



## Snouter (Oct 29, 2021)

In all honesty the illegal invaders should have been shot dead when they attacked us by entering illegally.  And all illegal invader should by shot dead.  Neocons feel the same way in regards to the Kabbalistic state.  "Cowboy" Brokeback Ted says no, illegal aliens are good.


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 29, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I can't wait to see trump get thrashed a second time.



By whom? By Biden - who wants to give $500,000 as a “reward” to illegal aliens who break our laws? Or by Harris - who is so eager to get the illegals to come in that she shirks her ONE assignment to get the situation under control and instead does a little commercial with paid child actor from Canada?


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 29, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> It is the blue collar white guy who keeps things going. And they being shit on. Keep screwing with them and they will do the Soviet worker act. Not caring anymore bringing whatever production increases down lower then we have been for the last 4 decades or so. It is not the government parasite who steals peoples wages and taxes them in all other ways who is of growth.


Exactly. And it is why Trump won the first time.

The only reason he lost the second time is that the media manipulated poorly informed and gullible voters into thinking Trump was so bad that they viewed a dementia patient as a better option. But now even the gullible who voted for Biden see what a disaster he is, and what a mistake they made, and except for the radical left and diehard liberals (25% at best), all votes will go to the Republican, even Trump.


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

Snouter said:


> In all honesty the illegal invaders should have been shot dead when they attacked us by entering illegally.  And all illegal invader should by shot dead.  Neocons feel the same way in regards to the Kabbalistic state.  "Cowboy" Brokeback Ted says no, illegal aliens are good.


So you want death penalty for being undocumented, summary justice done and execution on the spot. 

So if a US Citizen is stopped and they thing he is a foreigner and he no papers, brought a side and shot... Without your papers the Government can detain or execute you...

Honestly think the Jews got better justice from the NAZIs...


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> By whom? By Biden - who wants to give $500,000 as a “reward” to illegal aliens who break our laws? Or by Harris - who is so eager to get the illegals to come in that she shirks her ONE assignment to get the situation under control and instead does a little commercial with paid child actor from Canada?


Again read the fucking WSJ article...

This might be a tough for you, got big words...

These people will get 500k because Trump fucked up... Simple... Trump did his job there would have been no lawsuit.... 

Steve Miller must wanted a hard on or something...


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> So you want death penalty for being undocumented, summary justice done and execution on the spot.
> 
> So if a US Citizen is stopped and they thing he is a foreigner and he no papers, brought a side and shot... Without your papers the Government can detain or execute you...
> 
> Honestly think the Jews got better justice from the NAZIs...


First, they are not UNDOCUMENTED. They are foreigners who invaded our country in violation of the law.

Second, I do agree with you that a death penalty for illegal invasion is too harsh. They merely should be stopped at the border, with force if necessary, and returned to Mexico. This would send the message that an invading army of people from a foreign country will not be tolerated. Instead, we have Dementia Joe wanting to make them millionaires.


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 29, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> Exactly. And it is why Trump won the first time.
> 
> The only reason he lost the second time is that the media manipulated poorly informed and gullible voters into thinking Trump was so bad that they viewed a dementia patient as a better option. But now even the gullible who voted for Biden see what a disaster he is, and what a mistake they made, and except for the radical left and diehard liberals (25% at best), all votes will go to the Republican, even Trump.


The 600k dead people had nothing to do with it.....

Trump was a Administration disaster and this thread is a example.. 

Trump didn't process or treat these people humanely. he thought he could do what he liked... Small problem called the law, when US takes children they are responsible, Trump's Admin didn't care and now they are suing the US taxpayer... *So Trump screws up and the US taxpayer pays the bill

Biden has had a few of these already... If you get out of the RW echo chamber you will see the mess Trump left....*


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> Stop reading the Daily Mail and look at the WSJ...
> 
> The ACLU are conducting a Class Action against the US Government for the actions the Trump Admin did....
> 
> ...


I read the article.
Paragraph 1 calls them immigrants.
Paragraph 2 calls them trespassers.
Pull your self-hating, assimilated Jewish head out of your ass.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 29, 2021)

It is called vote buying.
And half the nation could care less because a Democrat is doing it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...



That separation was in place under Bush and continued through Obama. But Liberals only cared when Trump became President. People were separated because they couldn't tell which kids were really with their parents and which kids were kidnapped by adults looking to gain illegal entry in the US.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 29, 2021)

Fang said:


> That separation was in place under Bush and continued through Obama. But Liberals only cared when Trump became President. People were separated because they couldn't tell which kids were really with their parents and which kids were kidnapped by adults looking to gain illegal entry in the US.


None of that matters.

When detained in the US you never get to stay with your family unless they give you an ankle bracelet.

Settling with these ILLEGAL ALIENS is beyond stupid and will only cause more floods of illegals at our border  looking for their pay day


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 29, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> None of that matters.
> 
> When detained in the US you never get to stay with your family unless they give you an ankle bracelet.
> 
> Settling with these ILLEGAL ALIENS is beyond stupid and will only cause more floods of illegals at our border  looking for their pay day


This is what Biden’s “America Last” looks like.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (Oct 29, 2021)

Context:

families of dead soldiers who fight to defend our country get $100,000

Biden wants illegals who took actions that caused them to be separated from their children to be given at least $450,000, and up to 1 million.  Become a millionaire for breaking the law!

wow.  Talk about the wrong priorities. But, all I know is that we can count on the MSM to not critique the Biden admin on this insane idea, and refuse to focus on it..


----------



## Resnic (Oct 29, 2021)

Jesus Christ. All I want is to pay my mortgage. I work hard, pay my taxes, pay my bills and have to fight for what little I have, but people who come here illegally get 450k a person? That's a fucking slap in the face to every single real American.

All he is doing is buying votes to create a tidal wave of votes for Democrats to ensure they can't ever lose again. They are stacking the deck and nothing more.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 29, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> These people were never subject to the jurisdiction of the United States.



And yet Fed Judges said they can sue the US.   This is why some in the Biden Admin are looking at the payouts, to avoid an even larger one if they lose the lawsuits.


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 29, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> And yet Fed Judges said they can sue the US.   This is why some in the Biden Admin are looking at the payouts, to avoid an even larger one if they lose the lawsuits.


So you’re saying a virtual army of indigent foreigners can break into our country illegally, threaten to sue us, and Biden’s answer is to make them millionaires - using honest Americans’ tax dollars? 

This is treason: enticing illegals to come to our country, weaken it by virtue of their presence (the schools where they settle are turning to crap, and the expense of educating/feeding their kids is creating a burden), and for extra measure, effectively saying:

”You can be a millionaire! Just grab yourself a kid or two, break into America illegally, and we will force Americans to pay you enough to buy a McMansion, and have a live-in housekeeper to keep it clean.”


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 29, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> So you’re saying a virtual army of indigent foreigners can break into our country illegally, threaten to sue us, and Biden’s answer is to make them millionaires - using honest Americans’ tax dollars?



No, I am saying some within the Biden Admin have talked about making a settlement to avoid the case going to court.  We do not know waht Biden's answer is since there is no indication he has been part of the discussion within the departments.   I know this will blow your mind, but the POTUS does not sit in on every meeting held by every Executive Branch department.     Some how I am betting you did not blame the last guy for every single discussion had by his Admin.



Lisa558 said:


> This is treason: enticing illegals to come to our country, weaken it by virtue of their presence (the schools where they settle are turning to crap, and the expense of educating/feeding their kids is creating a burden), and for extra measure, effectively saying:
> 
> ”You can be a millionaire! Just grab yourself a kid or two, break into America illegally, and we will force Americans to pay you enough to buy a McMansion, and have a live-in housekeeper to keep it clean.”



Lets see if it happens before we freak the fuck out.  Right now it is merely one idea that was thrown out by someone working for the DOJ/DHS/HHS.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> And yet Fed Judges said they can sue the US. This is why some in the Biden Admin are looking at the payouts, to avoid an even larger one if they lose the lawsuits.



If you think that's the real reason, I have a bridge for sale. 

The Communists have made illegals their top priority, and it's worse now that they control the entire country.  They give them drivers licenses so they can get to their job they are illegally working, stopped the wall from being built, opened up the border to invaders from well over 100 countries, warned them about workplace raids (that Biden stopped) when ICE came to their towns, created law stopping local police officers from contacting ICE when they had an illegal in their custody.  In California they give them free healthcare.  

This lawsuit has no merit.  When an illegal is taken into custody, children cannot accompany them just like when we send an American away to prison.  They are not talking about paying off illegals to avoid costly lawsuits, they are talking about handing them money because the only reason they're here in the first place is for Democrats to buy their votes.  This phony lawsuit is a piece of cake to win for real Americans.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Context:
> 
> families of dead soldiers who fight to defend our country get $100,000
> 
> ...



When has the Democrat party ever been for Americans?  Look at what they've done to this country in less than a year.  The stupid people don't realize the party they support hates them.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 29, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> If you think that's the real reason, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> The Communists have made illegals their top priority, and it's worse now that they control the entire country.  They give them drivers licenses so they can get to their job they are illegally working, stopped the wall from being built, opened up the border to invaders from well over 100 countries, warned them about workplace raids (that Biden stopped) when ICE came to their towns, created law stopping local police officers from contacting ICE when they had an illegal in their custody.  In California they give them free healthcare.
> 
> This lawsuit has no merit.  When an illegal is taken into custody, children cannot accompany them just like when we send an American away to prison.  They are not talking about paying off illegals to avoid costly lawsuits, they are talking about handing them money because the only reason they're here in the first place is for Democrats to buy their votes.  This phony lawsuit is a piece of cake to win for real Americans.



I am just posting the facts, I will leave the judgment up to you all.    I would just point out there are a lot of lawsuits I think had no merit that end up giving out huge payments.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> So you want death penalty for being undocumented, summary justice done and execution on the spot.



If we did it that way, we wouldn't have a border problem today now would we?


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...




Just when you think Dimwingers can't get any more batshit crazy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> It is the blue collar white guy who keeps things going. And they being shit on. Keep screwing with them and they will do the Soviet worker act. Not caring anymore bringing whatever production increases down lower then we have been for the last 4 decades or so. It is not the government parasite who steals peoples wages and taxes them in all other ways who is of growth.



I always said nobody alive today will see another civil war.  But I think if they pull this off, it would challenge my theory even if they gave these migrants 100 bucks each. 

People are sick of this pandering to non-Americans by the left.  Push people into the corner and even the most timid among us can turn violent.  Jan 6th was just a small group of people.  But turn 30% or more of Americans into those same type of people this country will have a serious problem like we've never seen before.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I can't wait to see trump get thrashed a second time.



Hope you have plans on living a very long life.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 29, 2021)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Context:
> 
> families of dead soldiers who fight to defend our country get $100,000
> 
> ...


Well, Illegal Aliens are much more valuable to the Corrupt Democrat Party than our Troops.
Illegal Aliens give the Democrats more political power.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 29, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> No, I am saying some within the Biden Admin have talked about making a settlement to avoid the case going to court.  We do not know waht Biden's answer is since there is no indication he has been part of the discussion within the departments.   I know this will blow your mind, but the POTUS does not sit in on every meeting held by every Executive Branch department.     Some how I am betting you did not blame the last guy for every single discussion had by his Admin.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if it happens before we freak the fuck out.  Right now it is merely one idea that was thrown out by someone working for the DOJ/DHS/HHS.


People should be vigilant.
The Democrat Party's greed, corruption, hate, racism and abuses of power are real threats to our democracy* and civil liberties.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 29, 2021)

It is fundamentally unfair to Americans
Millions of American citizens work hard and pay taxes their whole lives and they never break the law and they are never able to save that amount of money for their retirement.
These Illegal Aliens(new dem voters) would be made into instant millionaires.
These greedy dirty Left Wing lawyers who are suing would also make millions.
And they would probably make huge donations to the greedy corrupt Democrat politicians.
These Illegal Aliens should receive ZERO.
They should be fined for breaking our immigration laws and deported.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

If anything like this happens, then all I can say about anybody voting Democrat in the future is they are completely stupid.  Actually given the terrible shape Dementia put this country in, I can say that now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 29, 2021)

Words escape me..
Just when you thought this administration could not get more absurd.
This fucker is doing all he can to enrage millions of Americans.
If we end up taking it to the streets it will be due to insane policies like this.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 29, 2021)

We pay the families of our men and women in the military who lose their lives protecting us $100,000.
Then we'll turn around and pay $450,000 to an illegal who has been inconvenienced.
It is just mind boggling.
I truly pray we can rid ourselves of this evil administration.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 29, 2021)

The greedy corrupt Democrat Politicians treat the taxpayers like their slaves.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow compensation for kidnapping done by the Trump Admin. 

Can’t have THAT huh?


----------



## marvin martian (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Wow compensation for kidnapping done by the Trump Admin.
> 
> Can’t have THAT huh?



Spoken like the non-taxpayer you are.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 29, 2021)

Meanwhile, blacks remain seated in the back of the Dimm short bus wondering where their reparations went.....


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 29, 2021)

There was just a closed thread on this. Here is another with a working link.



			https://www.nrsc.org/press-releases/new-report-democrats-to-send-illegal-immigrants-450000-check


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2021)

in before the lock, already a thread.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 29, 2021)

*already a thread.*


----------



## marvin martian (Oct 29, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...



By the way, this is more than 4 times the amount Biden is considering giving the families of the soldiers who died when he abandoned Afghanistan.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 29, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I can't wait to see trump get thrashed a second time.



Isn't that kind of like shooting yourself in the face to spite the fly on your nose?  Guess that amounts to common sense for a dummocrat.

Only an idiot would toss away a booming economy, energy independence, stable world governance and low prices at the register for stagflation, high energy costs, supply shortages and looming foreign conflict not to mention a damaged election system and consider that a "win."

Hello idiot.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Isn't that kind of like shooting yourself in the face to spite the fly on your nose? Guess that amounts to common sense for a dummocrat.
> 
> Only an idiot would toss away a booming economy, energy independence, stable world governance and low prices at the register for stagflation, high energy costs, supply shortages and looming foreign conflict not to mention a damaged election system and consider that a "win."



Maybe they gave away all that for the rest of the country, but at least they don't have to put up with meanie Tweets anymore, and to a leftist, that's what's most important.


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 29, 2021)

The dirty Jew ACLU is behind this and is trying to make a fortune


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 29, 2021)

USA might as well be considered Latin America


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Wow compensation for kidnapping done by the Trump Admin.
> 
> Can’t have THAT huh?


It isn't kidnapping when you enter the US illegally, Dumbass.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Oct 29, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> And yet Fed Judges said they can sue the US.   This is why some in the Biden Admin are looking at the payouts, to avoid an even larger one if they lose the lawsuits.


When I read your post, it made me think of something someone else mentioned the other day...

*The United States Government has sovereign immunity.*

That is, unless the US decides to *voluntarily* give it up....









						Sovereign immunity in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




So, the Biden Admin is not being forced to pay for Trump's "kids in cages" it seems.  More like the Biden Admin is doing this on purpose, pro-actively, I think.  The Biden Admin need not do this, if it didn't want to.

The link says that the federal courts cannot compel the government to be sued (contrary to your claim), as the government created the courts in the first place.

Please correct me if I am wrong.

It's a very lame attempt at Orange Man Bad. 

At the McAuliffe rally, Biden mentioned Trump 24 times!  Mcauliffe is not running against Trump.  Sheesh, the TDS is showing.

Regards,
Jim

cc: CowboyTed


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Oct 29, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I can't wait to see trump get thrashed a second time.


By whom Dimmer?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 29, 2021)

How any America loving CITIZEN could be in the Dimocrat party of today is totally beyond me


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 29, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...


 They are going to have these immigrants to settle for $50,000 to $80,000 per head out of court. This is how the Globalist are going to pay these immigrants for taking their property from them. That they are having the Tax payers all across the world to pay for the properties that these Globalist has stolen through the Land grab or Building back better programs. 

 And then they will grant these immigrants citizens and have them to buy an electric power vehicle and rent a apartment near produce companies or manufacturing companies that the Globalist owns so that they will hire them for half the wage and tax payers will pay the other half through government programs. 
 They are going to keep on finding silly lawsuits to sue the Biden administration to make sure that all immigrants that are victims of the land grab scheme get compensated. 


United Kingdom: Compensation Extended to Generation of Immigrants Discriminated against in "Windrush Scandal"​


----------



## Lesh (Oct 29, 2021)

Nostra said:


> It isn't kidnapping when you enter the US illegally, Dumbass.


It sure as hell is. When you take children away from their parents that is kidnapping...and then when you LOSE them...it's unconscionable


----------



## Lesh (Oct 29, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> They are going to have these immigrants to settle for $50,000 to $80,000 per head out of court. This is how the Globalist are going to pay these immigrants for taking their property from them. That they are having the Tax payers all across the world to pay for the properties that these Globalist has stolen through the Land grab or Building back better programs.
> 
> And then they will grant these immigrants citizens and have them to buy an electric power vehicle and rent a apartment near produce companies or manufacturing companies that the Globalist owns so that they will hire them for half the wage and tax payers will pay the other half through government programs.
> They are going to keep on finding silly lawsuits to sue the Biden administration to make sure that all immigrants that are victims of the land grab scheme get compensated.
> ...


Jesus Christ.

Just shows ya that the Q is still strong with the RWNJs


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 29, 2021)

Infrastructure?


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> It sure as hell is. When you take children away from their parents that is kidnapping...and then when you LOSE them...it's unconscionable




Fuck the goddamn Illegals.  They have no claim against the US because they were here Illegally.  If they didn't want to be separated from their children they should have stayed back from wherever they came from.

Fuck the lawyers that are going to make a killing out of Libtard stupidity.

I have a suggestion for you stupid confused immoral Moon Bats.

Instead of giving our tax money to the Illegal filth how about giving it to the Veterans that lost so much defending our country?

How about returning the money to the taxpayers that have had their money taken away by the government?

Why put our children in debt to give money to those shitheads?

How come President Potatohead is such a fucking piece of shit?

How come you stupid unedcated Moon Bats always take the side of the Illegal filth?  What the hell is the matter with you assholes?


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Oct 29, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It is fundamentally unfair to Americans
> Millions of American citizens work hard and pay taxes their whole lives and they never break the law and they are never able to save that amount of money for their retirement.
> These Illegal Aliens(new dem voters) would be made into instant millionaires.


Looks like Biden is going to make them among the top 30% of wealthiest Americans in an instant, as a reward for criminally entering the US...


(I can't find a more recent good charts...)



















						Net Worth by Year: Average, Median, Top 1% (1989-2019 US) - DQYDJ
					

Find average net worth by year and median and top 1%. Also a calculator and tool to visualize net worth change over time in the US.




					dqydj.com


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 29, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> The dirty Jew ACLU is behind this and is trying to make a fortune



The law firms that have signed on make at least 50%!
Shakespeare got it right centuries ago: "kill all the lawyers".


----------



## Lesh (Oct 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> Fuck the goddamn Illegals.  They have no claim against the US because they were here Illegally.  If they didn't want to be separated from their children they should have stayed back from wherever they came from.
> 
> Fuck the lawyers that are going to make a killing out of Libtard stupidity.
> 
> ...


Newsflash...thinking human being were pretty fucking horrified by the Trump actions against illegals who had kids


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> It sure as hell is. When you take children away from their parents that is kidnapping...and then when you LOSE them...it's unconscionable


So it is kidnapping when we lock up criminals away from their kids?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 29, 2021)

Nostra said:


> So it is kidnapping when we lock up criminals away from their kids?


We don't do that to people unless they have been convicted and rarely if ever for misdemeanors


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> We don't do that to people unless they have been convicted and rarely if ever for misdemeanors


Still kidnapping using your definition


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 29, 2021)

The only thing anyone needs to realize is, that under the Dimm Bidenista regime, *CRIMINALS COME FIRST AND LAW ABIDING AMERICAN CITIZENS SECOND!!*


----------



## Lesh (Oct 29, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Still kidnapping using your definition


Child separation was a punitive policy of the Trump Admin.

That’s new and it’s horrific … to thinking humans


----------



## marvin martian (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Newsflash...thinking human being were pretty fucking horrified by the Trump actions against illegals who had kids



Those the same ones who pretended not to notice when Biden built all the new concentration camps?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Those the same ones who pretended not to notice when Biden built all the new concentration camps?


Which are located right next to all those "FEMA camps" that turned out to be right wing fever dreams...


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> We don't do that [lock up criminals away from their kids] to people unless they have been convicted and rarely if ever for misdemeanors


Completely false.  When one gets arrested with one's children, the children don't go to jail with the arrestee.

Arrest only requires probably cause (like caught trespassing on private property), not conviction.

If one cannot make bail, one might be separated from one's children for an extended period.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 29, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Completely false.  When one gets arrested with one's children, the children don't go to jail with the arrestee.
> 
> Arrest only requires probably cause (like caught trespassing on private property), not conviction.
> 
> If one cannot make bail, one might be separated from one's children for an extended period.



It's totally ridiculous that the crazy old man Joe would settle out of Court on this!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> It's totally ridiculous that the crazy old man Joe would settle out of Court on this!



Not crazy at all.  Make them rich for invading our country and they will vote Communist for generations.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Which are located right next to all those "FEMA camps" that turned out to be right wing fever dreams...



They were locked up in container trailers, you know, like the ones sitting outside of the California ports?  They refuse to let any cameras inside of them as well.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Child separation was a punitive policy of the Trump Admin.
> 
> That’s new and it’s horrific … to thinking humans


Here are pictures of children in cages from the Obama admin....

Obama's Kids in Cages Link 1
Familes and Children Held In U.S. Customs and Border Protection Processing Facility
NOGALES, AZ - JUNE 18: Two young girls watch a World Cup soccer match on a television from their holding area where hundreds of mostly Central American immigrant children are being processed and held at the U.S. Customs and Border Protection Nogales Placement Center on June 18, 2014, in Nogales, Arizona. Brownsville, Texas, and Nogales, have been central to processing the more than 47,000 unaccompanied children who have entered the country illegally since Oct. 1. (Photo by Ross D. Franklin-Pool/Getty Images)





Obama's Kids in Cages Link 2





Obama's Kids in Cages Link 3
Familes and Children Held In U.S. Customs and Border Protection Processing Facility
BROWNSVILLE, TX - JUNE 18: Detainees play as other sleep in a holding cell at a U.S. Customs and Border Protection processing facility, on June 18, 2014, in Brownsville,Texas. Brownsville and Nogales, Ariz. have been central to processing the more than 47,000 unaccompanied children who have entered the country illegally since Oct. 1. (Photo by Eric Gay-Pool/Getty Images)


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 29, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Not crazy at all.  Make them rich for invading our country and they will vote Communist for generations.



This can't be legal.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> This can't be legal.



If they pull this off they are going to see a backlash larger than the Hussein days.  Plus I hope if they do get this money, they move into these neighborhoods where the Democrat politicians live.


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 29, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> If they pull this off they are going to see a backlash larger than the Hussein days.  Plus I hope if they do get this money, they move into these neighborhoods where the Democrat politicians live.


They’ll never pull this off. All they’ll do is make it even more apparent that liberals live in upside-down world, where Americans come last.


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2021)

Even Albert knew....


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> The only thing anyone needs to realize is, that under the Dimm Bidenista regime, *CRIMINALS COME FIRST AND LAW ABIDING AMERICAN CITIZENS SECOND!!*


Correction, Americans don't come second under the Pedo Joe regime, they come last.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Child separation was a punitive policy of the Trump Admin.
> 
> That’s new and it’s horrific … to thinking humans


Explain the hundreds of thousands of "unaccompanied" kids flooding across our border.  Did Trump separate them from their parents, or did the parents?

And Trump didn't come up with the policy of separating kids from their parents when the parent break our laws, Dumbass.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Which are located right next to all those "FEMA camps" that turned out to be right wing fever dreams...


The FEMA camps Barry Hussein built?


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> It's totally ridiculous that the crazy old man Joe would settle out of Court on this!


He is buying Dimwinger votes with taxpayer money.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 29, 2021)

Nostra said:


> He is buying Dimwinger votes with taxpayer money.



I thought there were laws against any President choosing to throw billions of dollars into illegals pockets at his personal whim!!!


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 29, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> I thought there were laws against any President choosing to throw billions of dollars into illegals pockets at his personal whim!!!


Why wouldn’t this be treason? He has been encouraging foreigners to break out laws, weaken our country, and ruin our public schools. Now he wants to force Americans, most of whom are being hard hit by his inflation, to pay illegals enough to make them millionaires.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> I thought there were laws against any President choosing to throw billions of dollars into illegals pockets at his personal whim!!!


Since when has the Biden Crime Family Syndicate worried about laws?


----------



## Nova78 (Oct 29, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> Do you fucking understand how courts work...
> 
> The Trump Admin separated Families and through incompetence lost records and starved and failed to treat the children. That mean the US Government is negligent, the ACLU has plenty of proof of that.
> The Trump Admin screwed up...
> ...


*You're a moron, we don't owe these fucks anything except to kick their ass back across the border, I am tired of this bullshit.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> They’ll never pull this off. All they’ll do is make it even more apparent that liberals live in upside-down world, where Americans come last.



While I agree this probably won't fly, they may end up for a lesser amount.  Either way, we would be rewarding law breakers, no different than if paid bank robbers $100,000 for not killing anybody during the robbery.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 29, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...


So they are considering settling, because it will almost certainly be cheaper than letting the suits go forward. To pay out on the negative effects of a 100% Trump policy that the Biden administration ended.

And you guys blame this on Biden. Okay.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 29, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So they are considering settling, because it will almost certainly be cheaper than letting the suits go forward. To pay out on the negative effects of a 100% Trump policy that the Biden administration ended.
> 
> And you guys blame this on Biden. Okay.


The suits won't go anywhere.  They have no case, Dipshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 29, 2021)

Nostra said:


> They have no case


Oh really?  My, professor. Have you sent a memo? Maybe they could use you on staff.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 29, 2021)

W H A T  T H E  F U C K?!

There is no way in hell this is an 'accident-this son of a bitch knows EXACTLY what he is doing!

Where the hell does he get off wanting to REWARD illegal immigrants for breaking our laws, crossing into this country illegally, by giving them $450,000 PER PERSON...with our tax dollars...on top of giving them free medical, education, housing, etc...benefits?!

By what authority does he think he can do this?  He is already violating his oath of office, the US Constitution, and US Immigration laws by executing an Open Border policy, surrendering our sovereignty and national security by trafficking illegal all over the US.

The surviving family members of US military members killed on duty serving their country only get $400,000 from SGLI insurance, and this treasonous, dementia-ravaged, compromised, criminal son of a bitch wants to give illegal aliens $50,000 more per person for breaking our laws by illegally entering the US?!

Enough is enough of this shit!

We are already almost $29 TRILLION in debt, and with unpaid debt and interest from our social programs total debt comes to almost $85 TRILLION, and this Socialist puppet wants to give INVADERS each $450,000 of US tax dollars?!

We are not even 'BROKE' - We would have to pay $29 TRILLION TO BE 'BROKE', and Democrats are spending like it's 'MONOPOLY' money to turn us into a Socialist 3rd world nation.

Meanwhile the rest of the world, especially Xi/the CCP and Putin/Russia are laughing theulir asses off at how this dementia-ravaged old criminal fart is completely destroying the US ... in only 8 months....

Oh, and let's not forget how Biden has declared he will not follow the court order to hold all illegals in Mexico - Trump's highly successful program.

Mexico is now having 2nd thoughts after Biden just gave poor citizens of every nation in the world to come illegally cross into the US and get their own checks for $450,000!

Biden has to be ripped out of office NOW!  Screw not doing so for fear of Harris taking over. We'll deal with her ass after Joe is gone, but he has to go NOW!

$450,000 PER PERSON for over 960 illegals so far .... WTF?!


----------



## Batcat (Oct 29, 2021)

It is obvious that Joe Biden and many politicians in the Democratic Party feel illegal aliens are worth more and are better than American citizens. 

Either that or the democrats in power are getting kickbacks from the Mexican drug cartels who get money from every illegal alien who enters our nation. 









						US-Mexico border traffickers earned as much as $14M a day last month
					

Criminal cartels that are trafficking families, women, children and single adults over the southern border earned as much as $14 million a day in February, according to a report on Monday.  &#…




					nypost.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 29, 2021)

If the fuck goes through with this, I hope Americans punish him and the rest of his sorry ass party at the polls.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 29, 2021)

I think I'm going to fly down to Mexico, walk my ass over the border, surrender to the US BP, file for the $450,000, sign up for free housing, food, education, etc... and do it all while wearing a 'Let's Go, Brandon' t-shirt.


----------



## dudmuck (Oct 29, 2021)

Nostra said:


> The suits won't go anywhere.  They have no case, Dipshit.


separation of asylum seeking families violates Fifth Amendment guarantees of due process and equal protection, federal asylum laws, and the Administrative Procedure Act.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 29, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> By the time he gets done the dollar will be worthless.


That's the goal


----------



## Lesh (Oct 29, 2021)

Nostra said:


> The FEMA camps Barry Hussein built?


The ones that didn't exist?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> The ones that didn't exist?



No, you remember.  When the media posted pictures of kids in dog cages stating it was Trump's cages, and it turned out to be Hussein's cages instead.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2021)

Batcat said:


> It is obvious that Joe Biden and many politicians in the Democratic Party feel illegal aliens are worth more and are better than American citizens.



Very obvious which is why I changed my signature that still holds true today.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 29, 2021)

Remember when it was shown that the Trump Admin used family separation as a deterrent to crossing the border?

Yea...that's what this is about


----------



## Batcat (Oct 30, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Very obvious which is why I changed my signature that still holds true today.


Your signature sums things up nicely.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Batcat said:


> It is obvious that Joe Biden and many politicians in the Democratic Party feel illegal aliens are worth more and are better than American citizens


Wrong. They are looking to settle, because it will cost more to let the lawsuits move forward. Lawsuits arising from Trump policy ended by Biden. You cultists live in an alternate reality.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 30, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> separation of asylum seeking families violates Fifth Amendment guarantees of due process and equal protection, federal asylum laws, and the Administrative Procedure Act.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 30, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, you remember.  When the media posted pictures of kids in dog cages stating it was Trump's cages, and it turned out to be Hussein's cages instead.


Lesh doesn't do facts.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 30, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Remember when it was shown that the Trump Admin used family separation as a deterrent to crossing the border?
> 
> Yea...that's what this is about



And we all know how Democrats hate deterrents for law breakers.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 30, 2021)

Circe said:


> Is it real?
> 
> Doubtful.


Of course it real

This has been widely reported even by the lib news


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Of course it real
> 
> This has been widely reported even by the lib news


And yet the trumpletons still seem to know nothing about it.


----------



## dudmuck (Oct 30, 2021)

Nostra said:


> No, it doesn't.


oh yes it does...









						What constitutional rights do undocumented immigrants have?
					

The administration’s “zero-tolerance” immigration policy and the recent surge in family separations at the border -- a practice President Donald Trump ended through executive order -- has called attention to the legal rights of immigrants under U.S. law.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## struth (Oct 30, 2021)

Xiden and the dembot cultist leave Americans behind to be hostages for terrorist, then want to give a half million dollars to people that have broke in our country illegally…you can’t make this up…these dangerous people need to go


----------



## Nostra (Oct 30, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> oh yes it does...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said anything about them having Constitutional rights.  Those rights have not been violated.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I read the article...Biden wants to reward trespassers.


Biden administration in talks to pay $450,000 per person to immigrants separated at border​The U.S. Justice Department is in talks to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to each child and parent who was separated under a Trump-era practice of splitting families at the border, a person familiar with discussions to settle lawsuits said Thursday.




Biden administration in talks to pay $450,000 per person to immigrants separated at border​The U.S. Justice Department is in talks to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to each child and parent who was separated under a Trump-era practice of splitting families at the border, a person f…





 ktla.com
Think about that! Biden NOT only encouraged the surge to the border when he said:
_"I would, in fact, make sure that there is, we immediate surge to the border, "_


Thousands of illegal immigrant parents are asking "where can I sign up Coyotes?.. I'll give you Coyotes $25,000) of the nearly $1 million that Biden has promised me for my two kids! Let me know if that's enough OK????"
And guess what you Biden believers? These illegal immigrants will be killed in all likelihood by coyotes for these kids! Way to go Joe!


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 30, 2021)

And remember you Biden supporters... while this $450,000 maybe for already separated illegal parents and kids the issue is neither the coyotes or the illegals KNOW that distinction! They just hear "$450,000 dollars for my kid"!
I absolutely guarantee that there will be at least one if not more "illegal" will try to cross based on this misinformation.
Much like you Biden excusers say Joe said.."_ I would in fact make sure that there is immediately a surge to the border.
They deserve to be heard. That's who we are. We're a nation that says, 'You want to flee, and you're fleeing oppression, you should come,"_
Out of those comments what encouragement to illegally _cross did the illegals hear?
"I would in fact make sure that there is immediately a surge to the border."_
I would suggest that Biden be charged with inciting aliens to break USA immigration laws by 
his_ "surge to the border"!_


----------



## Who_Me? (Oct 30, 2021)

Another example of an entitlement society.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> Another example of an entitlement society.


Or, more accurately, a society governed by rule of law.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2021)

healthmyths said:


> And remember you Biden supporters... while this $450,000 maybe for already separated illegal parents and kids the issue is neither the coyotes or the illegals KNOW that distinction! They just hear "$450,000 dollars for my kid"!
> I absolutely guarantee that there will be at least one if not more "illegal" will try to cross based on this misinformation.
> Much like you Biden excusers say Joe said.."_ I would in fact make sure that there is immediately a surge to the border.
> They deserve to be heard. That's who we are. We're a nation that says, 'You want to flee, and you're fleeing oppression, you should come,"_
> ...


The zero tolerance policy no longer exists so your imaginary incentive doesn't actually exist outside of your hollow head.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> The zero tolerance policy no longer exists so your imaginary incentive doesn't actually exist outside of your hollow head.


A) Who in the hell are you to say something doesn't exist?  Do you work for Biden?  Do you work for the government?
      WHERE is your PROOF?
B) I provided  a LINK to the most current news... YOU ZERO... so here again is the link and read NOT my comment,
but the proof!
The U.S. Justice Department is in talks to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to each child and parent who was separated under a Trump-era practice of splitting families at the border, a person familiar with discussions to settle lawsuits said Thursday.








						Biden administration in talks to pay $450,000 per person to immigrants separated at border
					

The U.S. Justice Department is in talks to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to each child and parent who was separated under a Trump-era practice of splitting families at the border, a person f…




					ktla.com
				



LOOK IT UP! Follow the link.  Otherwise your contribution shows ONLY your ignorance! FACTS, not guesses!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> The zero tolerance policy no longer exists so your imaginary incentive doesn't actually exist outside of your hollow head.


Right. But understanding that would require actually knowing something about any of this. As with any topic on which he comments, he knows less than nothing about any of it.

And now that he has been corrected, he will just keep repeating the lie anyway.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2021)

healthmyths said:


> A) Who in the hell are you to say something doesn't exist?  Do you work for Biden?  Do you work for the government?
> WHERE is your PROOF?
> B) I provided  a LINK to the most current news... YOU ZERO... so here again is the link and read NOT my comment,
> but the proof!
> ...


Dumbfuck, Trump says it no longer exists since he ended it more than 3 years ago...









						Trump Signs Order To End Family Separations
					

The order says that while the administration will "rigorously" enforce immigration laws, it is "also the policy of this Administration to maintain family unity."




					www.npr.org
				




... seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you??


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right. But understanding that would require actually knowing something about any of this. As with any topic on which he comments, he knows less than nothing about any of it.
> 
> And now that he has been corrected, he will just keep repeating the lie anyway.


He's brain-dead.


----------



## imawhosure (Oct 30, 2021)

They can NOT admit it today, but after New Jersey is decided, they will just laugh and create excuses why it is.

Reality says that every Black American should be incensed. Truth is, if they listen to the Democrats, they have no idea that their heroes threw them under the bus.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And yet the trumpletons still seem to know nothing about it.


There is a lot of crazy stuff coming out of the biden white house

Sometimes it gets to be overwhelming

But this is beyond insane


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> There is a lot of crazy stuff coming out of the biden white house
> 
> Sometimes it gets to be overwhelming
> 
> But this is beyond insane


Haha, see? Not a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, see? Not a clue what you are talking about.


I have been aware of the $450,000 payoff for a few days

And the longer the bill is stalled in congress the more bad stuff we sill uncover


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I have been aware of the $450,000 payoff for a few days
> 
> And the longer the bill is stalled in congress the more bad stuff we sill uncover


Then you are blaming Trump for it, as is correct to do.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then you are blaming Trump for it, as is correct to do.


You will have to explain that

Because trump never proposed making illegal aliens millionaires


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Which financial firms are going to be assigned to invite the trespassers and open accounts for them.
Will the trespassers have Id proving they're trespassers?
Will these Ids be handed out to anyone who crosses over into the US and can't speak English and whose only skill is doing laundry, babysitting and mowing lawns?
Will these trespassers actually do these jobs with their new found wealth?

Are Progressives overtly acting to destroy the US?  Yes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> You will have to explain that


Already have, right here in this very thread. In fact, literally every news story on this has the information for you to understand this. You have, as usual, popped off on a topic without knowing anything about it.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> You will have to explain that
> 
> Because trump never proposed making illegal aliens millionaires


Do not attempt to reason with the mentally ill.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Which financial firms are going to be assigned to invite the trespassers and open accounts for them.
> Will the trespassers have Id proving they're trespassers?
> Will these Ids be handed out to anyone who crosses over into the US and can't speak English and whose only skill is doing laundry, babysitting and mowing lawns?
> Will these trespassers actually do these jobs with their new found wealth?
> ...


Oh look, another aggressively ignorant trumpanzee with little to no knowledge of this topic.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, another aggressively ignorant trumpanzee with little to no knowledge of this topic.


My questions are in regards to the tactical and all you have is an ad hominem.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> My questions are in regards to the tactical and all you have is an ad hominem.


Your questions are specious appeals to emotion, based on fantasy. And it remains true that you know little to nothing about this topic. or maybe you do, and your cultism therefore keeps you from talking honestly about it. I suppose there is that possibility.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your questions are specious appeals to emotion, based on fantasy. And it remains true that you know little to nothing about this topic. or maybe you do, and your cultism therefore keeps you from talking honestly about it. I suppose there is that possibility.


You present as an emotionally disturbed ProgBot and I know you can  do better.
Answer the questions and stop avoiding the inherent complications and faulty logic of the tactical.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You present as an emotionally disturbed ProgBot and I know you can  do better.
> Answer the questions and stop avoiding the inherent complications and faulty logic of the tactical.


Answer.your own questions. Your.mommy doesn't work here.

Hey crybaby... who instituted the policy that is now causing the huge payout? And who ended it? I imagine you will sooner kick the dog and have a stroke than answer honestly.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Answer.your own questions. Your.mommy doesn't work here.
> 
> Hey crybaby... who instituted the policy that is now causing the huge payout? And who ended it? I imagine you will sooner kick the dog and have a stroke than answer honestly.


The tactical will be a disaster and you are defending this clown show because they are Brown.

What policy?  Be precise.
Obama and Trump both separated the drug dealer 18 year old "children" from their 28 year old parents.
Are you saying 18 year olds are incompetent?
Perhaps they should no be allowed to drive.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The tactical will be a disaster and you are defending this clown show because they are Brown.


That shows the depth of your mental handicap (that is Trumpism) to think I am defending anything, here. It makes you almost retarded.

The facts are the facts. A nefarious and harmful policy harmed people. They have a right to relief in the courts. Now the current administration is faced with the decision to settle their lawsuits or pay out even more money, if the lawsuits proceed.

These are simple facts. But your mental handicap has you so rabid, that you are looking for someone to lash out at. Because lashing out at your orange lard and master is not acceptable.

It's all plain as day.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That shows the depth of your mental handicap (that is Trumpism) to think I am defending anything, here. It makes you almost retarded.
> 
> The facts are the facts. A nefarious and harmful policy harmed people. They have a right to relief in the courts. Now the current administration is faced with the decision to settle their lawsuits or pay out even more money, if the lawsuits proceed.
> 
> ...


What harmful policy?
18 year olds who sneak into the US anyway?  I actually have met some who are younger who sneaked into the US 40+ years ago and became US citizens.
Your view of 18 year old Mexicans is prejudiced by the fact that the Liberal media you worship never states that the age of these "children".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> What harmful policy?


See what I mean? You know nothing about any of this. A normal adult might be embarrassed.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Already have, right here in this very thread. In fact, literally every news story on this has the information for you to understand this. You have, as usual, popped off on a topic without knowing anything about it.


I’m not going to review 162 posts looking for some nugget of wisdom from you

If illegal aliens collect that money it will have biden’s administration signature on the check


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> See what I mean? You know nothing about any of this. A normal adult might be embarrassed.


You know nothing; I watch the news every night and I also know people who came here.

You are cannot address the inherent problems of this situation so you are pointing to an article that, as always, skims along without recording the tactical.
These "families" come to our border without Id so we don't even know if they are a family.
We have to believe them and then what do we do before we separate them?
Do we take their fingerprints and draw blood?
Do we keep a track of where they are sent?
Do they escape and wind up in NY, LA, Detroit and Chicago?   Of course.
And then the US is responsible for reuniting them and giving them remuneration for illegally entering the US?

If you ignore the details then your opinion on scientific issues is as worthless as your opinion is in regards to administration issues.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> And then the US is responsible for reuniting them and giving them remuneration for illegally entering the US?



I read an article on that during the Trump years.  We have to put those kids somewhere so if they have no relatives here, our government seeks to find people from their country (also illegal immigrants) for them to care for the children.  The problem is when we call those people or go to their home to check on the kids, they won't answer in fear we are coming there to haul them away.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You know nothing; I watch the news every night and I also know people who came here.
> 
> You are cannot address the inherent problems of this situation so you are pointing to an article that, as always, skims along without recording the tactical.
> These "families" come to our border without Id so we don't even know if they are a family.
> ...


That sure was a long way of saying,"BUT I DONT WANNA ADMIT THIS IS TRUMP'S FAULT!"


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> By the time he gets done the dollar will be worthless.


For this alone, if the Pubs run anybody *OTHER THAN* Trump, I will vote Republican once again in 2024...


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That sure was a long way of saying,"BUT I DONT WANNA ADMIT THIS IS TRUMP'S FAULT!"


Either you didn't read it or you're a worthless Progressive.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Either you didn't read it or you're a worthless Progressive.


Still resisting. Still using the coping mechanisms. Still trying to distract. As expected.

This was caused by a nefarious Trump policy ended by Biden. And you are so smitten by cultism that you cannot admit it.


----------



## petro (Oct 30, 2021)

Satire...

But not really.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foreigner, what are you talking about?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Either you didn't read it or you're a worthless Progressive.


Fort Fun Indiana is a deranged leftist who cannot do simple math.


----------



## petro (Oct 30, 2021)

Think of the Children!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana is a deranged leftist who cannot do simple math.


And you are two cultists soothing each other. I mean, look how far gone you are. Blaming Biden for the negative effects of Trump policies or for laws he cannot control. Embarrassing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

petro said:


> View attachment 558332
> Think of the Children!


Trump knows his core racist base well, sure enough.


----------



## petro (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump knows his core racist base well, sure enough.


Blah, blah, blah says the deranged leftist shill.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

petro said:


> Blah, blah, blah says the deranged leftist shill.


Racist meme racist meme racist meme says the racist


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And you are two cultists soothing each other. I mean, look how far gone you are. Blaming Biden for the negative effects of Trump policies or for laws he cannot control. Embarrassing.


When did I do that? I just said you cannot do simple math. 99.4%

Trumps policies were excellent. Biden is responsible for the border crisis, hyper inflation and embarrassment in Afghanistan. Polls reflect that most independents agree with me. Facts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Racist meme racist meme racist meme says the racist


Fort Fun Indiana playing the race card. Shocking…:


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When did I do that? I just said you cannot do simple math. 99.4%
> 
> Trumps policies were excellent. Biden is responsible for the border crisis, hyper inflation and embarrassment in Afghanistan. Polls reflect that most independents agree with me. Facts.


Haha, so terified of the topic, can't even touch it. A grown man. The grip this orange pile of shit has on your brains is truly remarkable.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, so terified of the topic, can't even touch it. A grown man. The grip this orange pile of shit has on your brains is truly remarkable.


You didn’t refute my post. You lose. And you still cannot do simple math.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn’t refute my post. You lose. And you still cannot do simple math.


Yes, I lose the nightly "don't ignore azog's off-topic whining post" contest.

Trump's policy. Families that crossed the border while Trump was President. Judges awarding damages to them.

But that's Biden's fault. In Trump World.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, I lose the nightly "ignore azogs off-topic whining" post contest.
> 
> Trump's policy. Families that crossed the border while Trump was President. Judges awarding damages to them.
> 
> But that's Biden's fault. In Trump World.


Trump put an end to it. People are crossing and literally saying it’s because Biden is in office. You lose again racist scum.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Trump put an end to it.


Hmm, no, unfortunately, he actually didn't. You can go read about that.

But, let's say it is true anyway. Still Trump's policy, no?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hmm, no, unfortunately, he actually didn't. You can go read about that.
> 
> But, let's say it is true anyway. Still Trump's policy, no?


He did. He made Mexico take responsibility. And it was quiet til your potted plant took over. 56% of Independents believe they worse off now than last year. Oh oh. Idiot sycophant.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He did. He made Mexico take responsibility. And it was quiet til your potted plant took over. 56% of Independents believe they worse off now than last year. Oh oh. Idiot sycophant.


Neat!

So anyway... still trump's policy. Still families that crossed while trump was president. Still judges that neither Trump nor Biden control, who will award damages.

So how is it Biden's fault?  And you argue FOR the policy anyway. Where are your arguments for the policy, now? Where are you, proudly owning it and saying "totally worth it, stop whining, snowflakes! It's just money!"

?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 30, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> This to settle cases for damage done during Trump Administration... Read the WSJ article on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell us how Trump caused this; by not allowing Illegal immigration? They broke the law by coming here in the first place and they get rewarded?
  Do you know that when a member of the Military dies their family ONLY gets $400,000? 
   Leave it to a Kool Aid Biden “ Let’s go Brandon” supporter


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Neat!
> 
> So anyway... still trump's policy. Still families that crossed while trump was president. Still judges that neither Trump nor Biden control, who will award damages.
> 
> ...


It’s his fault because now caravans are coming as they know he will hook em up. Duh


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> They broke the law by coming here in the first place and they get rewarded?


Nah, see, that's where you are wrong. Asylum seekers can come here to request asylum. That is quite legal.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It’s his fault because now caravans are coming as they know he will hook em up. Duh


Off-topic whine to shield yourself from the topic. Again. And to shield the orange turd. Sad.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Still resisting. Still using the coping mechanisms. Still trying to distract. As expected.
> 
> This was caused by a nefarious Trump policy ended by Biden. And you are so smitten by cultism that you cannot admit it.


The courts have not adjudicated this, Dumbass.

Veggie Joe is trying to buy votes with our tax dollars.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Still resisting. Still using the coping mechanisms. Still trying to distract. As expected.
> 
> This was caused by a nefarious Trump policy ended by Biden. And you are so smitten by cultism that you cannot admit it.


You're proving you're as mentally ill as you are emotionally disturbed because you won't address the issues that are affecting the lives of human beings.
You're a cad.


----------



## petro (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Racist meme racist meme racist meme says the racist


Why don't you bring that fine outstanding feller home with you. Maybe go to the border and pick up a couple more to show your virtue.
Walk the walk and adopt


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You're proving you're as mentally ill as you are emotionally disturbed because you won't address the issues that are affecting the lives of human beings.
> You're a cad.


That's not the discussion. I would have that discussion with you sometime. Start a thread on it. I like your tiny little foray into humanism, there. Makes me optimistic about you.

So, Trump's policy. Families that crossed while Trump was president. Judges that may award damages to those families, because of Trump's policy.

Biden's fault? Come on.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

petro said:


> Why don't you bring that fine outstanding feller home with you. Maybe go to the border and pick up a couple more to show your virtue.
> Walk the walk and adopt


Oh please, continue. Continue equating all the crossers with murderous rapists and gangsters. Clarity is good.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's not the discussion. I would have that discussion with you sometime. Start a thread on it.
> 
> So, Trump's policy. Families that crossed while Trump was president. Judges that may award damages to those families, because of Trump's policy.
> 
> Biden's fault? Come on.


Prove to us that these people with no Id were actually a family.
You can't.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump knows his core racist base well, sure enough.


Trump has nothing to do with Pedo Joe's border clusterfuck, Dipsqueeze.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Prove to us that these people with no Id were actually a family.
> You can't.


 I am not the one making any of these decisions. Do you think you are talking to one of the judges? the lawyers?


----------



## Nostra (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Racist meme racist meme racist meme says the racist


Keep wearing that word out by using it when it has no way of applying to what you think you are applying it to.

You racist Dimtards just don't know how stupid you look bleating RACIST RACIST RACIST when you have no intelligent response.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, so terified of the topic, can't even touch it. A grown man. The grip this orange pile of shit has on your brains is truly remarkable.


Holy shit, Moron.  He was responding to  YOU bringing up Trump.

The irony is amazing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Holy shit, Moron. He was responding to YOU bringing up Trump.


By changing the subject. Yes, that is what your cultism does to you. We know. We watch it happen every day.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> By changing the subject. Yes, that is what your cultism does to you. We know. We watch it happen every day.


Howsabout this:  To prove to the board that Trump doesn't live Rent MF Free in your vacuous noggin, why don't you not mention him for a whole week?

Can you do it?


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 30, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...


Muslims will use that money  to buy weapons. They will drop them, or not use the money to that end, when I say this: A weapon is Satan's power, not God's power. God's power heals. Satan's power destroys. They that use that power, taking pressure in it, will serve Satan who made it through a person.


----------



## petro (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh please, continue. Continue equating all the crossers with murderous rapists and gangsters. Clarity is good.


Hey, I am the one telling you that poor feller needs your help.
I am sure he must have his shots also.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 30, 2021)

Biden should pay them from the Billion dollars he got from Xi instead of using tax dollars to do it.  Speaking of money, has Biden paid the $500,000 in taxes he owes?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

petro said:


> Hey, I am the one telling you that poor feller needs your help.
> I am sure he must have his shots also.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 30, 2021)

Illegals who aren't vaccinated shouldn't get a dime.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I am not the one making any of these decisions. Do you think you are talking to one of the judges? the lawyers?


Since you are never actually involved in any government activity I guess you will never post in such a thread again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Off-topic whine to shield yourself from the topic. Again. And to shield the orange turd. Sad.


Polls say otherwise. Potted Plant not good…


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Since you are never actually involved in any government activity I guess you will never post in such a thread again.


Or you could just not try to put the burden on another poster of, say, proving the family relations of border crossers. Sack up and make the clear assertion that there is no way any court or judge could know who the families are. Go ahead. Let's see if your assertion plays out, or if you just don't know what you are talking about.

To expound on that, may I suggest that you, in fact, don't have any idea what you are talking about? I mean, you are basically admitting that you don't understand how the court would discern family from nonfamily. 

Could the fact that you don't understand be related to the idea that ... oh i don't know... you just don't understand? Like, don't know what the hell you are talking about?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Polls say otherwise. Potted Plant not good…


"Polls say otherwise"

So you are a bot, now. Yessir, my little independent thinker.

Polls also say Kanye West is the most talented person ever to grace plane earth, haha


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Oct 30, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...



I read something about that and figured it's BS, you mean it's not?

*Let's Go Brandon!*, always and forever.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Polls say otherwise"
> 
> So you are a bot, now. Yessir, my little independent thinker.
> 
> Polls also say Kanye West is the most talented person ever to grace plane earth, haha


So now you don’t like the polls? I say otherwise. I am smarter and more educated than you. Biden is about as useful as a potted plant. His presidency is a joke. Let’s go Brandon.

Truth over Facts


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So now you don’t like the polls?


Teasing you. I think Americans hate the idea of giving them money. But that is not something under Biden's control, really. But it is happening on his watch. So Murrica is going to be Murrica and react.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Or you could just not try to put the burden on another poster of, say, proving the family relations of border crossers. Sack up and make the clear assertion that there is no way any court or judge could know who the families are. Go ahead. Let's see if your assertion plays out, or if you just don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> To expound on that, may I suggest that you, in fact, don't have any idea what you are talking about? I mean, you are basically admitting that you don't understand how the court would discern family from nonfamily.
> 
> Could the fact that you don't understand be related to the idea that ... oh i don't know... you just don't understand? Like, don't know what the hell you are talking about?


Yawn...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 30, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Illegals who aren't vaccinated shouldn't get a dime.



Illegals who are vaccinated shouldn't get a dime, they should get five years in federal prison.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Yawn...


*yawn* is right. Another armchair quarterback who can't believe how stupid all the judges and lawyers are.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Teasing you. I think Americans hate the idea of giving them money. But that is not something under Biden's control, really. But it is happening on his watch. So Murrica is going to be Murrica and react.


Independents are unhappy with the potted plant. He ran as a moderate and has been anything but


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 30, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Biden should pay them from the Billion dollars he got from Xi instead of using tax dollars to do it.  Speaking of money, has Biden paid the $500,000 in taxes he owes?



He will but he doesn't have the money right now.  Hunter needs to sell one more paint by numbers art work to another anonymous buyer.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> *yawn* is right. Another armchair quarterback who can't believe how stupid all the judges and lawyers are.


Thanks for stating that you will never post again concerning any governmental issue in which you are not personally involved.
You're so brain dead from your ideology that you put your foot in your skull.
By the way, I already pointed out why the courts don't have any valid data from the trespassers.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> By the time he gets done the dollar will be worthless.


Think that is the plan....think the communists want to destroy the US $$$ value---


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Oct 30, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> Muslims will use that money  to buy weapons. They will drop them, or not use the money to that end, when I say this: A weapon is Satan's power, not God's power. God's power heals. Satan's power destroys. They that use that power, taking pressure in it, will serve Satan who made it through a person.


That could be really deep if you worked on it a bit.  The Devil is certainly working overtime these days.

God bless,
Jim


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Our border is closed. Period. End of story.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nah, see, that's where you are wrong. Asylum seekers can come here to request asylum. That is quite legal.


You mean the thousands of immigrants who have come here illegally are seeing asylum? Like all Biden voters; you are insane


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Independents are unhappy with the potted plant. He ran as a moderate and has been anything but



That's their faults COMPLETELY.  WTF did they think they were getting with all choices, including VP and SWIPING THE ELECTION.  It all smells like a rat and independents who bought it aren't independent at all IMO, they were sold a pitch and took it.

Doesn't strike me as "independent".  "Humans make mistakes", they made one, but what's to say that will change for improvement - nothing.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 30, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> That could be really deep if you worked on it a bit.  The Devil is certainly working overtime these days.
> 
> God bless,
> Jim


All people need to do is resist that trembling fear giving being. That being will flee from them. Here are kids in a cage saying they are going to be given all of that money. Where are they going to put it anyway? A lottery is a cruel wicked satanic joke. People are not able to maintain what they bought. The person is suddenly in a higher tax bracket. The money they thought they had disappears in a blink of an eye. Christs ask and receive seek and find will not do that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Independents are unhappy with the potted plant. He ran as a moderate and has been anything but


Okay. 

So, should we shoot the judges paying out damages on the Trump policy, or should we hang them? I guess that's the real question.

Or...even worse... CANCEL them?


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 30, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You mean the thousands of immigrants who have come here illegally are seeing asylum?


You mean, you don't know how many? And yes, if I may say so, I imagine every single border crosser with a brain cell is applying for asylum. Do you think the border patrol is rounding up smugglers and drug dealers? The.criminals evade the border patrol. They don't cross a river in plain sight and go to them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Okay.
> 
> So, should we shoot the judges paying out damages on the Trump policy, or should we hang them? I guess that's the real question.
> 
> Or...even worse... CANCEL them?


We should use logic. Illegals coming into the US is a terrible idea.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 31, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You mean, you don't know how many? And yes, if I may say so, I imagine every single border crosser with a brain cell is applying for asylum. Do you think the border patrol is rounding up smugglers and drug dealers? The.criminals evade the border patrol. They don't cross a river in plain sight and go to them.


Do you know “ how many” are applying for legal asylum? What about MS 13 and all the other illegal crime gangs?  Most HAVE avoided border control
 Under the Biden administration they haven’t because he has made it clear the border is NOT closed
  Why should THEY get more then the families of our Military?
  A family of four for example, gets 450,000 EACH? It’s not even per family.  Thanks for proving you’re a moron


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 31, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Do you know “ how many” are applying for legal asylum? What about MS 13 and all the other illegal crime gangs? Most HAVE avoided border control
> Under the Biden administration they haven’t because he has made it clear the border is NOT closed



And let's not forget now that our border patrol is so occupied being baby sitters for all the kids that came here, they don't have time to patrol the border and Lord knows how many tens of thousands are just walking right over.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, Trump says it no longer exists since he ended it more than 3 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wrote first _"The zero tolerance policy no longer exists so your imaginary incentive doesn't actually exist outside of your hollow head."_

I like most people don't believe just what you write, hence the submission of a link.  Now why is that so difficult the first time? In this day of the Internet it is so much more scholarly to provide links to comments which validate the comment!


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2021)

healthmyths said:


> You wrote first _"The zero tolerance policy no longer exists so your imaginary incentive doesn't actually exist outside of your hollow head."_
> 
> I like most people don't believe just what you write, hence the submission of a link.  Now why is that so difficult the first time? In this day of the Internet it is so much more scholarly to provide links to comments which validate the comment!


Ask that of someone who gives a fuck about your whiny neurosis. But I'm happy for you that you like most people.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> Ask that of someone who gives a fuck about your whiny neurosis. But I'm happy for you that you like most people.


You made no sense with your comment ...but hey that's normal for you!


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2021)

healthmyths said:


> You made no sense with your comment ...but hey that's normal for you!


Sure it made sense. Even if you are incapable of understanding it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 1, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We should use logic. Illegals coming into the US is a terrible idea.


I think it's fine. Clearly we need the labor supply, which will add growth to the economy. And I won't trouble  you with the humanitarian aspect. I know you don't give a shit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 1, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And let's not forget now that our border patrol is so occupied being baby sitters for all the kids that came here, they don't have time to patrol the border


You shameless, embarrassing liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 1, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What about MS 13 and all the other illegal crime gangs?


What about them? Doyou thinkMS 13 members are turning themselves in to border patrol?  Your racist white wing fantasies are your fetish to deal with, not mine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 1, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana My parents came here legally. It is unfair to the 45mil who applied legally but don't have the advantage of being closer. Come here legally. If you come illegally, get lost. The humanitarian card is played out. We cannot have 3bn come to the US.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 1, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana My parents came here legally. It is unfair to the 45mil who applied legally but don't have the advantage of being closer. Come here legally. If you come illegally, get lost. The humanitarian card is played out. We cannot have 3bn come to the US.


Oh no! Unfair!

I don't care. It should be easier to immigrate legally. If anything, your parents should have done it with less hassle. So not really unfair.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 1, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh no! Unfair!
> 
> I don't care. It should be easier to immigrate legally. If anything, your parents should have done it with less hassle. So not really unfair.


Why? It should be hard. My parents came here with nothing and didn’t expect or ask for any handouts. That’s how it should be. I get that you don’t care. You want this county overrun. Border security is important.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Nov 1, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What about them? Doyou thinkMS 13 members are turning themselves in to border patrol?  Your racist white wing fantasies are your fetish to deal with, not mine.


Never said MS13 and others were turning themselves in, you Moron. That’s the point. The Fentenyl that is now in this Country is overwhelming


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What about them? Doyou thinkMS 13 members are turning themselves in to border patrol?  Your racist white wing fantasies are your fetish to deal with, not mine.



When did I say THEY were turning themselves in? The drug Cartel with their opiates, Fentanyl , and other drugs are killing our Kids
 Please tell us why some come over here Legally while others are not required to and why they are NOT required to get vaccinated
  Please tell us why a family of four is eligible for 1,800,000 while a family of a slain military only gets 400,000
 You are the Racist with your deplorable double standard


----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 1, 2021)

The Globalists are trying to get everyone to hate them by giving them special treatment.  So that everyone will not care about whatever happens to them. 

 The Globalist maybe raping them and ripping out their organs but nobody will not care because they have fueled everyone hatred towards them. 

 But it does says in the Bible that the wicked worries only about themselves.










						Elon Musk Challenges the United Nations to Stop Trafficking in Kidnapped Children
					

During a Twitter debate over whether vast amounts of money can solve world hunger, Tesla founder Elon Musk challenged the United Nations over its child sex abuse scandal. Read more here: https://www.infowars.com/posts/elon-musk-challenges-un-over-child-abuse-sex-scandal/




					freeworldnews.tv
				





*Proverbs 29:7*
*The righteous care about justice for the poor, but the wicked have no such concern.

Haggai 1:5
Now this is what the Lord Almighty says: “Give careful thought to your ways.*


----------



## Circe (Nov 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Of course it real
> 
> This has been widely reported even by the lib news


It's fallen right out of the news since last week; phony baloney, I'd say. Just trying to get people on the right agitated. Maybe to sway the Virginia elections, first.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 2, 2021)

Circe said:


> It's fallen right out of the news since last week;


And that makes it a non event?

Like stalin erasing the faces  of underlings that he sent to the gulags from historical photographs

The lib media studied at the feet of masters


----------



## Thinker101 (Nov 3, 2021)

President Biden denied on Wednesday that his administration was considering paying migrant families separated at the border during the Trump administration up to $450,000 per person, contradicting reports from the _New York Times _and the _Wall Street Journal_.

Biden Denies ‘Garbage’ Reports of $450,000 Payments to Illegal Immigrants | National Review

President Biden “may not have been fully briefed about the actions of his very own Justice Department,” the ACLU charged Wednesday, after he labeled as “garbage” a news report that his administration is considering $450,000 per person payouts to families separated after illegally crossing the US-Mexico border.

ACLU suggests Biden out to lunch over $450K migrant separation payouts - NY Press News


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 3, 2021)

He never heard of such a thing and would be against it.

So, where did it come from.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 3, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> President Biden denied on Wednesday that his administration was considering paying migrant families separated at the border during the Trump administration up to $450,000 per person, contradicting reports from the _New York Times _and the _Wall Street Journal_.
> 
> Biden Denies ‘Garbage’ Reports of $450,000 Payments to Illegal Immigrants | National Review
> 
> ...




The illegal immigrants sued under our laws for crimes trump committed against them.

They won.

Blame the lawyers. Blame the system.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 3, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The illegal immigrants sued under our laws for crimes trump committed against them.
> 
> They won.
> 
> Blame the lawyers. Blame the system.



So you're saying that a President doesn't even know what his own Departments of Justice, Homeland Security, and Health and Human Services are doing?

Or is it that Biden's own Departments of Justice, Homeland Security, and Health and Human Services acting as independent branches of the government?

Which would it be? And where is Congress on all this? I seem to remember that spending generally has to be approved by Congress.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 3, 2021)

JGalt said:


> So you're saying that a President doesn't even know what his own Departments of Justice, Homeland Security, and Health and Human Services are doing?
> 
> Or is it that Biden's own Departments of Justice, Homeland Security, and Health and Human Services acting independently without any actions from him?
> 
> Which would it be?



What can the president do?

The immigrants got American lawyers and sued in American courts and won.

Joe can't do anything about that.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 3, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He never heard of such a thing and would be against it.
> 
> So, where did it come from.



It was probably thrown out in a brainstorming session by someone in one of those agencies and the rightwingers took it and ran with it saying Biden had already approved it


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 3, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The immigrants got American lawyers and sued in American courts and won.
> 
> Joe can't do anything about that.



Nobody has won anything, it has not even gone to court yet.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 3, 2021)

JGalt said:


> So you're saying that a President doesn't even know what his own Departments of Justice, Homeland Security, and Health and Human Services are doing?
> 
> Or is it that Biden's own Departments of Justice, Homeland Security, and Health and Human Services acting independently without any actions from him?
> 
> Which would it be?



You think that the POTUS knows every single thing every Department in the executive branch talks about and discusses on a daily basis?  

really?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 3, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nobody has won anything, it has not even gone to court yet.



"Settle" "won" same results.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 3, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> "Settle" "won" same results.



They have not done it yet.   And no it is not the same thing

It was something that was supposedly talked about by someone in one of three different agencies


----------



## JGalt (Nov 3, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What can the president do?
> 
> The immigrants got American lawyers and sued in American courts and won.
> 
> Joe can't do anything about that.



Apparently this President more than others, can't do shit. But Senate republicans can. They're trying to block this idiocy.

Senate Republicans, led by Daines, move to block reported $450k payments to illegal immigrants


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 3, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> You think that the POTUS knows every single thing every Department in the executive branch talks about and discusses on a daily basis?
> 
> really?


It’s been in the news for a week, and tens of millions of average Americans have heard about it. Yet the President of the United States Biden is clueless.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 3, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> It’s been in the news for a week, and tens of millions of average Americans have heard about it. Yet the President of the United States Biden is clueless.



So, since it was in the news that means it really happened?  Is that your stance now?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 3, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Apparently this President more than others, can't do shit. But Senate republicans can. They're trying to block this idiocy.
> 
> Senate Republicans, led by Daines, move to block reported $450k payments to illegal immigrants



The Repubs are trying to block something that was not real....now that is typical


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 3, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, since it was in the news that means it really happened?  Is that your stance now?


No. Biden acted like he never even heard about it. He was completely gobsmacked.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 3, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> No. Biden acted like he never even heard about it. He was completely gobsmacked.



Every major media outlet in the world is parroting the WSJ and New York Times report that immigrants are in negotiation with the Biden administration for a $450,000 payment for something Trump did.

And Biden calls it "garbage." 

This has to be the worst administration I've ever seen, as far as mixed signals and one department not knowing what the others are doing. I swear, it's like a monkey fucking a football or something.

At least with Trump, he came right up front and told people what he was doing.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 3, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Apparently this President more than others, can't do shit. But Senate republicans can. They're trying to block this idiocy.
> 
> Senate Republicans, led by Daines, move to block reported $450k payments to illegal immigrants



The loss of Virginia now greatly complicates all this stuff including Joe giving illegals 1/2 million dollars now.  They do so now at the peril of their own careers.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 3, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What can the president do?
> 
> The immigrants got American lawyers and sued in American courts and won.
> 
> Joe can't do anything about that.


You are a liar.  Hasn’t made it to court yet.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 3, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> You think that the POTUS knows every single thing every Department in the executive branch talks about and discusses on a daily basis?
> 
> really?


That's what daily briefings are for.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 3, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That's what daily briefings are for.



You're kidding, right? Biden couldn't stay awake long enough for a daily briefing. And having to change his shitty Depends every 15 minutes would be a real problem.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 3, 2021)

JGalt said:


> You're kidding, right? Biden couldn't stay awake long enough for a daily briefing. And having to change his shitty Depends every 15 minutes would be a real problem.


Given that he doesn't know, who is running this shit show?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 3, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Given that he doesn't know, who is running this shit show?



Huma? Hillary? Barack? Michelle? Debbie Wasserman-Schultz? Pelosi? Oscar the Grouch? Putin?

Nobody knows yet.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 3, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why? It should be hard.


Because it really sucks where they are from. These people are the best Americans. They really, REALLY appreciate it here. The Burmese here are thriving. They are very organized and buy their way in. pool their American money, and send it home, where it is worth much more than it is here.

Anyhoo, I am fine with them coming here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 3, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because it really sucks where they are from. These people are the best Americans. They really, REALLY appreciate it here. The Burmese here are thriving. They are very organized and buy their way in. pool their American money, and send it home, where it is worth much more than it is here.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am fine with them coming here.


Sure. Come legally through the ports of entry.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 4, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Every major media outlet in the world is parroting the WSJ and New York Times report that immigrants are in negotiation with the Biden administration for a $450,000 payment for something Trump did.
> 
> And Biden calls it "garbage."
> 
> ...



Didnt all those same major media outlets report Trump colluded with Russia?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 4, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That's what daily briefings are for.



So, you think that in the daily briefings that the president is told every single thing every Department in the executive branch talks about and discusses on a daily basis?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 4, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Didnt all those same major media outlets report Trump colluded with Russia?


WSJ? No, I do not believe they did.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, you think that in the daily briefings that the president is told every single thing every Department in the executive branch talks about and discusses on a daily basis?


When there is an event being promoted as a direct order from the president yes.   At the very least he needs to know what is being ordered in his name.  This isn't like the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs mandating seasonal change of white high heels for the airforce to colored or the marines getting eyelash extensions.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 4, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> When there is an event being promoted as a direct order from the president yes.



Who said it was a direct order from the president?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2021)

If payments are made it is only because fuck Joe intended it.


----------



## froggy (Dec 12, 2021)

If you break the law and put your children In Harm's Way does the government reward you with a half a million dollars


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 12, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because it really sucks where they are from. These people are the best Americans. They really, REALLY appreciate it here. The Burmese here are thriving. They are very organized and buy their way in. pool their American money, and send it home, where it is worth much more than it is here.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am fine with them coming here.


Sure, let them do it legally, assuming they meet qualifications for immigration. if they don’t, well….there’s a reason for it.

One third of these invaders have a communicable disease or a refusing the vaccine, are sexually assaulting women on the way up (1/3rd have been assaulting), run roughshod of border control like a bunch of rabid animals, and have no real job skills or education.

Yup….fine addition to America.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 12, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> Sure, let them do it legally, assuming they meet qualifications for immigration. if they don’t, well….there’s a reason for it.
> 
> One third of these invaders have a communicable disease or a refusing the vaccine, are sexually assaulting women on the way up (1/3rd have been assaulting), run roughshod of border control like a bunch of rabid animals, and have no real job skills or education.
> 
> Yup….fine addition to America.


Exaggeration and hyperbole in near equal proportions


----------



## froggy (Dec 12, 2021)

How can we the people sit back and let the government put American 2nd in his build back better bill he's got it where immigrants get chosen first over Americans


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Exaggeration and hyperbole in near equal proportions


Some of us don't live in farm country.
In fact, most of us don't live in farm country.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 12, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...


. He will have to get the money from Congress and they won't approve it in the Senate with so many GOP members.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 12, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Hey.....hey.....hey......they're just looking for a better life.


I could use that kind of money. Maybe I'll hire a woman and a kid to go to Mexico with me and we will sneak in and let the Border Patrol catch and separate us.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 12, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...


I think Uncle jojo is working for his Chinese buddies to bankrupt the USA so the CCP can take over the world.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 12, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Some of us don't live in farm country.
> In fact, most of us don't live in farm country.


No? I have bushes in my front yard.


----------



## Ivan88 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey, Gringo!  I buy your farm. If You say, No, We save mucho dinero, and we use you for fertilizer.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 13, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...


The The Wall Street journal is also owned book by your Australian scumbag Rupert Murdoch. They may sue and you may end up paying more than that dumbasses.


----------



## Viktor (Apr 25, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I read the article...Biden wants to reward trespassers.


I will give a dime to any illegal who kills himself


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 25, 2022)

Right-Wing Radical Fox News. Biden did not consider such a thing, it was ACLU.









						Biden DOJ says separated families not entitled to compensation
					

The Justice Department is arguing in court that immigrants who were forcibly separated from their families by the Trump administration do not deserve compensation for the actions of U.S. officials.…




					thehill.com
				












						Why Biden Refused to Pay Restitution to Families Separated at the Border
					

White House officials ultimately decided that a settlement had become a greater political liability than any potential fallout from a broken promise.




					www.newyorker.com
				












						Biden Rejects $450,000 Payments for Separated Migrants
					

“That’s not going to happen,” the president said about proposed compensation for a Trump administration policy that divided thousands of parents and children.




					www.nytimes.com
				




*“That’s not going to happen,” *the president said about proposed compensation for a Trump administration policy that divided thousands of parents and children.

The American Civil Liberties Union (*ACLU) filed a class-action lawsuit in 2019* seeking damages for the toll the separations took on families, and attorneys representing families have filed separate claims.

Justice Department breaks off talks on compensation for separated families MUTE ISSUE​


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 25, 2022)

LilOlLady said:


> Right-Wing Radical Fox News. Biden did not consider such a thing, it was ACLU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the only network people are watching?  That Fox News??


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 25, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> You mean the only network people are watching?  That Fox News??


They are the number one cable news channel because right wing idiots have nowhere else to go for that crap. The entire world knows you're nuts. And all of these things are lies just like this thread. Meanwhile ABC nightly news gets many times the amount of viewers that fox has. Ditto CBS NBC and major newspapers. All you have is proven scumbag Rupert Murdoch and Internet nut jobs. Murdoch owns fox and the Wall Street Journal and the New York Post, your echo chamber. He is on a tight leash everywhere else in the world, only his outlets in the US and Russian/enemy outlets LOL spread that garbage, functional Putinist...spreading treasonous BS lies about our country, the FBI the courts election officials journalists you name it, BFM........


----------



## healthmyths (Apr 25, 2022)

LilOlLady said:


> Right-Wing Radical Fox News. Biden did not consider such a thing, it was ACLU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND you are totally ignorant!  No where in this totally left wing Politifact.org finding was ACLU mentioned!


While the actual amount for the payouts is still under negotiation, some sources say that individuals could receive $450,000 or more. But that number is far from certain, and only a small percentage of the 5,500 families affected have filed claims.

We rate this claim Half True. While it is partially accurate, it leaves out important details or takes things out of context. 

Even Biden *himself has weighed in on the payments, with his staff saying that he is comfortable with a settlement with families now in litigation, *according to a Nov. 7, 2021 Politico report, though he has seemingly expressed disagreement with the $450,000 figure.








						PolitiFact - Steil’s claim that Biden admin will pay out $450,000 to illegal immigrants is lacking information
					

Immigration and families separated at the border have once again bubbled to the top of political conversation -- and the




					www.politifact.com


----------



## badbob85037 (Apr 25, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> This is astonishing.
> 
> Biden administration is considering awarding $450,000 per person to families separated at the border under Trump's zero-tolerance policy​
> *Officials are considering the payments that could total close to $1 million for two people within the same family*
> ...


Someone needs to award biden 160  grains of lead for being a worthless piece of dirty shit. I should also get $450,000. I pray for him to die a horrible death every day and look forward to the day he wonders off while he is at some podium and falls off a 15 foot stage         breaking his back and shitting himself and 3 democRats in the front row who enjoy it and thank him. Fuck Joe! is what the flag says that flies from my roof.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Apr 27, 2022)

LilOlLady said:


> Right-Wing Radical Fox News. Biden did not consider such a thing, it was ACLU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must not have seen this video of Biden defending compensation for illegals in his own words....









						Biden angrily defends DOJ plans for $450K migrant separation payouts
					

President Biden flared in anger as he spoke of his administration’s plan to award $450,000 payments to migrants separated from their families.




					nypost.com


----------

